# Differences Between Tenor Voices in Musical Theatre and Opera



## Coloratura35 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello, I am a young man currently studying musical theater. I have a range that goes from the lowest extreme an F2 and to the highest extreme an E5. Since I most recently have expanded my upper range and since I most recently have discovered my head voice, I have to concentrate on really strengthening my middle voice in order to be able to do songs that live in the upper register more. In the operatic pieces I work on, I am singing lyric Baritone repertoire and in musical theater , I am singing baritone/bari-tenor repertoire. I have a very big, classical, lyrical voice that I have been told has the potential to possibly mature into more dramatic tenor repertoire as I get older. I'm wondering if somebody can explain in detail some of the differences between the repertoire that tenors sing in Musical Theater and that tenors sing in Opera, in regards to things like tessitura, vocal weight, navigation of the passagio ect. Since there are so many pop tenors roles on Broadway these days, I'm considering going into Opera instead of Musical Theater because my upper range has a much more meatier strength to it that doesn't necessarily mold well with what's popular now. I would love some guidance on the differences between them if anyone can help me!


----------

